# East and Bound !! new lane of highway!!



## blacklee19 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## blacklee19 (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks real doesn't it??? that pipe under the road is a real drain pipe. if you look real close there's a lego man inside the cab! Atlanta Georgia.


----------

